# Tweeters



## Petererc (Dec 28, 2016)

Any recommendations on pro audio super tweeters? Will be mounted down low by horns off axis. The Beyma cp21f looks interesting. The Ciare 1.26Nd TW is one of USspakers smoothest sounding tweeters. 
Tweeters will be crossed high where horn roll off starts. Not so sure I can even hear that high. I have two extra channels burning a hole in my pocket. I can make a separate pre set with tweeters so why not give em a go
Thanks


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

Well, if you want some of the best tweeters around (the same ones I am using) I have an extra pair for sale:









Moved into another thread Thesis Speakers: Tweeters...


NOTE: I have the complete Thesis speaker set installed in my vehicle and it sound awesome, anyone interested in So. Cal. can meet up and hear them first! I'd bet they do sound good, you have pods or are they all in stock locations?




www.diymobileaudio.com





And I not just saying this to try to sell them, they are awesome tweeters, super clear and smooth, no hiss, no slurring of "SSSSS" by the vocals, cymbals, bells, all accurate as hell...

here's mine:


----------



## Petererc (Dec 28, 2016)

Indeed those tweeters do sound good. The sensitivity is not high enough to keep up with the horns though


----------



## Isaradia (Apr 14, 2020)

you dont need sensitivity to be as high, as high as youll be crossing them, and as little info as theyll be getting, use gain adjustment to match output level. ill be topping comp neo f/s's with SA1's


----------



## Petererc (Dec 28, 2016)

Isaradia said:


> you dont need sensitivity to be as high, as high as youll be crossing them, and as little info as theyll be getting, use gain adjustment to match output level. ill be topping comp neo f/s's with SA1's


Hmm, Thanks for the reply, that was one of the questions I didn’t know how to ask. 
Gain on horns was set with 0db tone, -5 on the mid bass. So -10+ on a 94db tweeter should get it in the park. . That was my thinking but wasn’t sure.


----------



## Isaradia (Apr 14, 2020)

any questions regarding horns, @Eric Stevens is the man to ask. great to work with, super helpful, more knowledge than a good chunk of the board combined, and designed both the products ill be using.


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

If you don’t mind me asking why do people add tweeters with horns?


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Jroo said:


> If you don’t mind me asking why do people add tweeters with horns?


So since horns are aimed off axis to your ears by an extreme amount. When the frequencies get high enough that the horn stops acting like a waveguide, the horns have a huge freq drop off because are basically lasering to your knees. 

So your Frequency response has intense drop off around 10k or so. Sometimes higher, sometimes lower. Depending on your dash shape and horn depth. At least in my experience.

Also, horns can image pretty low into the dash. Psychoacoustically, our height ques rang around 5-8khz. So putting tweeters up high make it so everything images higher and due to the extremely low power needs of such high frequencies. Sensitivity really doesn't matter on a tweeter. You don't need 101db tweeters to keep up with 101db sensitive horns.

Sent from my LM-Q730 using Tapatalk


----------



## Isaradia (Apr 14, 2020)

the comp neo f/s roll off around 16k even on axis, and we already have the tweeters. opens options, opens up the top end, can bring the height up, but probably not for use, since the trade off will likely be around 14k


----------



## Petererc (Dec 28, 2016)

Jroo said:


> If you don’t mind me asking why do people add tweeters with horns?


I am going with tweeters simply because i have the option and running out of things to mess around with. Stage height is mid to top windshield and if the tweeters do absolutely nothing I will still be happy with the horns. If a even little extension is gained on the top end it’s a win.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

I used a fostex that was really good with horns a few years ago, it’s an actual horn super tweeter 

it blended with horns extraordinary good. I wish I would have kept them… they were big, I had to have them mounted up high and it took some space but was baller

I paid like 190$ ea on madi like 6-7years ago 

other then that ,idk any


----------



## Petererc (Dec 28, 2016)

I slapped a set of these in. It’s dumb, when I hooked them up I didn't think they were working. Crossed at 14k lr24 had to mute the other channels to hear them playing. My son was walking by and I rolled down the window and handed him a tweeter. He looked at it, put his ear to it and had a WTF expression. When you sit in thevtruck you don’t know they are playing until you put your hand over one. It’s subtle but the attack and decay on the top end is better. They were even cheaper when I bought them, another hidden gem








Home


Foster E100T10 Planar Tweeter 8 OhmThis new old stock Foster E100T10 planar tweeter will provide accurate high frequency output with low distortion for an unbeatable value. The E100T10 uses a lightweight poly diaphragm suspended over a powerful magnet assembly which gives it the ability to...




www.parts-express.com


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

https://www.allenorgan.com/forsale/fosterWithOutFacePlate.pdf



Here's the manual.

Looks like a great choice for a super tweeter:

1) The vertical beamwidth is about zero degrees above 4500Hz, so it won't interfere with your horns much

2) The horizontal beamwidth is wide, which is what you want

3) efficiency is higher than a typical dome

You got me thinking about a line of these for my living room...


----------



## Petererc (Dec 28, 2016)

Foster E100T10 Planar Tweeter Mounting Plate Adapter X 2 (Pair) | eBay


These are New adapter plates designed to mount Foster E100T10 Planar Tweeters. The Hole distances are 90mm Left to right, and 80mm Up and Down. The plates are 130mm across the middle. Each Plate is 3mm thick Sale is for 2 plates only, no tweeter included.



www.ebay.com





don’t forget these, you will prob make your own. I have not tried them yet but still digging these tweeters. They just disappear only notice them when you turn them off. A little air and top end sparkle


----------

